# USP Black Friday Special: 2.5L Testpipe or High Flow Cat pipe From $225



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Bring in the season by adding some horsepower to you 2.5L. The USP testpipe is now also available with a 200 cell cat to stay emissions compliant. Installation is straight forward and can be performed by the weekend DIYer in about an hour. This upgrade is truely the best bang for you buck!

The USP Motorsports Race Pipe bolts directly to the OEM naturally aspirated down pipe and features a slip fit connection for the mid pipe. Intended for off-road racing use only. This pipe increases torque and horsepower mid and high range of the powerband by eliminating the very restrictive factory pipe which holds the catalytic converters.

*Features:*

* High quality T304 stainless steel, mandrel bent

* Made in the USA!

* Tig Welded by hand

* Available with high flow cat

* Integrated rear oxygen sensor spacer


*Application:*

Fits all 2.5L 5 cylinder motors Found in the Rabbit, Golf, and Jetta





















*Pricing



Testpipe regular price: $275
High flow cat regular price : $425

*************Black Friday Special, VALID ON 11/25/2011 ONLY!*************


Testpipe: $225
High Flow cat pipe $375*

*Click Here to order, use coupon code "testp" at check out!*


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you guys still have black Friday specials on hid kits because I don't see the post anymore and I wanted one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Do you guys still have black Friday specials on hid kits because I don't see the post anymore and I wanted one?


yes use code BFRFB at checkout. 


Also the sale is now live.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Just picked one up.. Thanks. Great price. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

still on sale until 1/1/2012


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

im contemplating whether I should get the cat or the catless one. Wont the catless one screw around with the sensors or do they both do that. Isn't the sensors usually there to increase fuel economy to determine whether the engine is running rich or lean? Im worried bout this and if it will run as smoothly as the stock one. The dealer isnt gonna like me lol definitely no warranty work on engine. And im gonna have a fun time getting the sensor out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> im contemplating whether I should get the cat or the catless one. Wont the catless one screw around with the sensors or do they both do that. Isn't the sensors usually there to increase fuel economy to determine whether the engine is running rich or lean? Im worried bout this and if it will run as smoothly as the stock one. The dealer isnt gonna like me lol definitely no warranty work on engine. And im gonna have a fun time getting the sensor out.


There is only 1 oxygen sensor post cat. The only purpose this sensor has is to monitor the cat efficiency, this reading will not cause the car to run rich or lean. Thus it wont effect fuel economy either. The car will run as smooth as factory, just with more power. The sensors come out pretty easy especially with a 7/8 wrench. You'll still have warranty on your engine.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Sent you a pm


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok thanks. Im still deciding whether I should go cat or catless. I dont wanna spend the extra 150 really. But im worried that it will be smelly.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about smells- worry about drone. 
I welded in a resonator where the cat would've been. 
Without it, there was significant drone and 'brown tone' from 2,500-3,500rpm.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I already have bad drone lol. Just a single straight through magnaflow


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jaja123 said:


> I already have bad drone lol. Just a single straight through magnaflow


Multiply that by 3..

I have a Vibrant Ultra Quiet Resonator where the cat would've been, a 'bottle style' Magnaflow resonator in the mid-section of the exhaust and a single straight thru muffler at the end of the system. A complete 2.5" system from the exhaust manifold back.
There's still plenty of bark, but significantly less done then it was catless and with only the one mid-section resonator.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

does the smell ever get inside the cabin? I was maybe thinking I could weld in a cat into the pipe or is this a bad idea? I do not think it is worth another 150 to get the catted one.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jaja123 said:


> does the smell ever get inside the cabin? I was maybe thinking I could weld in a cat into the pipe or is this a bad idea? I do not think it is worth another 150 to get the catted one.


I haven't noticed any smells inside of the cabin.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok I think I may get the non catted one then. Its tempting at 225$ but 375$ with the cat is a bit much. Hopefully the dealer or anyone else will complain. I may need to add a second muffler in.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Greg I entered the code but the sale price does not come up. Ok I got it use testp. Right now im a little iffy about running no cats. How likely is it that I would get caught? I live in chicago which I heard is a bit strict on this and technically modifying any part of an exhaust is illegal so it would not matter catted or not it is still technically illegal which is so damn stupid. Even a damn catback is "illegal". But a lot of people here have modified exhausts and the cops actually do not mind the noise too much at least the village where I live. If I were to get the catted one would there be any power loss over the non catted one?


----------

